# Which Driving School is the best in UAE



## mamy babes

Hello !

Was wondering which driving school is the best in UAE to offer best services and plus a faster way of obtaining a driving license, ive heard couple of rumours mentioning that you need to have at least 16,000 AED cash in hand when you want to join a driving school and obtain a license, well thats FAR TOO much, i would rather buy gold. And i also heard that some driving schools make you fail on purpose just so that you can repeat the test and rip you off your money, anyone with good or bad experiences with any driving schools, please advice


----------



## rsinner

mamy babes said:


> Hello !
> 
> Was wondering which driving school is the best in UAE to offer best services and plus a faster way of obtaining a driving license, ive heard couple of rumours mentioning that you need to have at least 16,000 AED cash in hand when you want to join a driving school and obtain a license, well thats FAR TOO much, i would rather buy gold. *And i also heard that some driving schools make you fail on purpose just so that you can repeat the test and rip you off your money, anyone with good or bad experiences with any driving schools, please advice *


Well, the last part may just be a rumour, or may be true as well.
But budget around 6,000 if you fail 2-3 times. 
I used Belhasa, but a colleague's experience with Emirates Driving Institute has been much better


----------



## areezm

Don't go to edi in al qouz. Total bs.


----------



## Nafi

As far as I know emirates driving school is very good. they are value for money when compared to some schools. Now a days belhasa seems to have the most lenient admission procedures. also the success rate from belhasa is impressive. There are my friends who got license in the first go from dubai driving school too.


----------



## areezm

Nafi said:


> As far as I know emirates driving school is very good. they are value for money when compared to some schools. Now a days belhasa seems to have the most lenient admission procedures. also the success rate from belhasa is impressive. There are my friends who got license in the first go from dubai driving school too.


"VALUE FOR MONEY?????" You must be high or something, car license 2500aed even after having both US and canadian licenses. For motorcycle license they wanted 3000, :loco: 
Dont just look at the class cost, their admin fees and other bs is more than what you pay for 10 classes. its just another DDR (Dubai Daylight Robbery):shocked:


----------



## Nafi

areezm said:


> "VALUE FOR MONEY?????" You must be high or something, car license 2500aed even after having both US and canadian licenses. For motorcycle license they wanted 3000, :loco:
> Dont just look at the class cost, their admin fees and other bs is more than what you pay for 10 classes. its just another DDR (Dubai Daylight Robbery):shocked:


U r right, they are a lil bit over charging. but before 4 years when i got my license, charges were almost same but just a lil higher at emirates but trivial. now a days with the group buying offers and ads on fm i see the drivers license charges are lower. also schools seems lenient with the requirements. no noc, no need to attest the native country driver's license etc. al ahli now a days provide 50% off on classes with group buyings. the best thing i liked about emirates driving school is the interactive cd they provided.


----------

